# VISA 189 Validity . Your Experience Plz



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just need some information from your experience

When you are granted a visa, I read that there is an entry date and the visa is valid for 5 years.

However the 5 year start from date of entry or date the visa is granted. ????

Moreover what are the conditions for it to be renewed after 5 years or to obtain citizenship??????

Do you need to work in the field you have apply the visa or can switch to any other while in Australia???

Would be grateful if you can help me on the above

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

If you are offshore when the visa is granted the 5 years start when you make your initial entry. If you are onshore then the 5 years start with your visa grant date.

For citizenship you must have lived in Australia for 4 years immediately prior to applying. You may not have left Australia for more than 1 year during those 4 years, and not more than 90 days in the year immediately prior to applying. Here the link: Australian Citizenship – Application process for Australian citizenship

If you either do not qualify for citizenship or do not wish to apply for it, you would have to apply for a resident return visa in order to leave and re-enter Australia after the initial 5-year period. I think this would be the correct visa in that situation: Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)

Australian PR allows you to work in any field. Your job does not have any impact on the possibility to apply for citizenship or a resident return visa.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you are offshore when the visa is granted the 5 years start when you make your initial entry. If you are onshore then the 5 years start with your visa grant date.
> 
> For citizenship you must have lived in Australia for 4 years immediately prior to applying. You may not have left Australia for more than 1 year during those 4 years, and not more than 90 days in the year immediately prior to applying.
> 
> ...



Thank you Anne

The above info is very useful.

I am got an invitation in Nov 2012 and waiting for CO.

Hoping for a reply by end of Dec.


----------

